# Tiddy Play



## EllisRedding

OK, with all these serious topics about toxic masculinity, empathy, finances, and bestiality I thought it would be a good opportunity to talk about something lighter, like tiddies 

So for the ladies here (and I guess feel free to throw your hats into the ring too dudes if that's your thing), how important is tiddy play as part of your overall sexual experience with your SO?

Reason I ask, not that it doesn't feel good but I don't get a whole lot out of any play on my side (to clarify, having my tiddies played with lol). However, the way my W tried to explain it to me, at the start (hands, mouth, whatever) she enjoys it but if for whatever reason we had to stop (kids walk in, etc..) no biggie. At some point though she said that there is a direct line from her tiddies to down low, and once that line starts ringing there is no going back lol. I haven't really done any in depth research into this, but is this the general sense for most women? My W was joking that she would never get a boob job (not that she needs one as she is well covered in that area) b/c supposedly that dulls the sensation. 

And ladies, please try to keep this thread clean .... >


----------



## StillSearching

I like mine played with.....


----------



## Elizabeth001

My sensation was only enhanced after implants. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EllisRedding

Elizabeth001 said:


> My sensation was only enhanced after implants.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Interesting, not sure where she got that info from. It came up after she was talking about how it would be nice to get some life back into her boobs lol.


----------



## Faithful Wife

Yes, there is a direct line.

But for me, I don't want them played with unless he wants to just because he is into them.

I had a man who wasn't that into boobs in general once say to me, after I was asking him for more attention in that area "well, there has to be something in it for me". Meaning, that just touching them, although it would be pleasurable to me, it was "nothing" for him.

I told him he no longer had to worry about it, and never let him touch my breasts again. He barely noticed.


----------



## Yeswecan

My W loves the extra attention to her boobs right after that time of the month. Sometimes my W have a NTO. Nipple trigger orgasm.


----------



## EllisRedding

Faithful Wife said:


> I had a man who wasn't that into boobs in general


Sorry, still trying to grasp this statement ...


----------



## Rowan

EllisRedding said:


> Interesting, not sure where she got that info from. It came up after she was talking about how it would be nice to get some life back into her boobs lol.


Some women do lose some or all sensation. For some, it eventually returns, for others it never does. Whether you lose sensation or not depends on the type of procedure you have done. If the implant is too large, it can cause pressure on the nerves that can result in damage and loss of sensation. If a breast lift is performed, nerves are severed that may or may not regrow and resume function. How the implants are placed - location and size of incisions - can also damage or sever nerves. And, of course, in the case of a reconstruction after mastectomy, the chances of having full sensation are pretty slim. Doctors are getting better about preserving nerve function, but it's always best to ask the surgeon about it before you agree to a procedure. And to look for a surgeon with a good track record of patients regaining at least relatively normal sensation.


----------



## Andy1001

My wife has the most sensitive nipples of any woman I have ever met.Just touching them has her laughing,she is so ticklish around that area.
When she was breastfeeding she would suddenly stop feeding the baby and start laughing.Then the hungry baby would reach out and grab the fun bags and that would set her off even worse. 
Try explaining to someone listening what all the laughing was about. 😂


----------



## Faithful Wife

Faithful Wife said:


> Yes, there is a direct line.
> 
> But for me, I don't want them played with unless he wants to just because he is into them.
> 
> I had a man who wasn't that into boobs in general once say to me, after I was asking him for more attention in that area "well, there has to be something in it for me". Meaning, that just touching them, although it would be pleasurable to me, it was "nothing" for him.
> 
> I told him he no longer had to worry about it, and never let him touch my breasts again. He barely noticed.


On the other end of the scale was my ex-h, who was absolutely dreamy when it came to boob attention. He was...just incredible. I don't know how to get into all the descriptions of his love of the bewbs. 

Here's an example. Even though he saw me dressing and/or naked every single day, if he was laying in bed and I was taking off my shirt to change into pj's or whatever, he would literally LEAP out of bed and FLY across the room before I could get the new shirt on, and grope me while he "had the chance". I could walk away and come back 10 minutes later and change my shirt again, and he would do it again with the same fervor.

Sometimes while I was in the shower, I would know he was in the bathroom because I would hear him (so he didn't startle me with this ever), but he'd be quiet for a moment and I'd wonder what's up, then I'd turn around and this giant hand, in "grope" mode, would be coming in the shower behind the curtain, groping around for boobs. He wouldn't even peek in, just the hand would come in and go for it, whatever he could get his hands on but he'd keep trying if it wasn't the bewbs. He'd slick his hands all over them and soap them up and then the hand would disappear as if it never happened.

And beyond the fun goofy stuff, he could drive me insane sexually by just handling my breasts (maybe rough, maybe gentle, but always whatever HE wanted) and kissing me for a bit.

During sex, it was like we were a 4 some, me, him and the girls. They had their own whole wardrobe, they were always very involved with every thing we did.

I never had to ask him to do anything different or better or more or less. His own love of the bewbs dictated his actions. 

Sadly, I haven't found any guy since who comes even close.

Mr. Not Into Them was my next guy after ex-h and I was deeply sad about how I knew I would never get that kind of thing from him. And I never did.


----------



## Faithful Wife

EllisRedding said:


> Sorry, still trying to grasp this statement ...


Well, he sounded kind of like your OP, actually.

He said exactly this: *...I don't get a whole lot out of any play on my side.*


----------



## EllisRedding

Faithful Wife said:


> Well, he sounded kind of like your OP, actually.
> 
> He said exactly this: *...I don't get a whole lot out of any play on my side.*


Lol, no. I meant I don't get much out of play on me (i.e. I dont mind having my nips played with but no real line to my man meat )  That is why I can't relate to what my W feels (although I definitely have a lot of fun with it on her, love playing with them)

I clarified my OP


----------



## Faithful Wife

EllisRedding said:


> Lol, no. I meant I don't get much out of play on me (i.e. I dont mind having my nips played with but no real line to my man meat )  That is why I can't relate to what my W feels (although I definitely have a lot of fun with it on her)
> 
> I clarified my OP


Oh I see. 

Ok well, my ex-h did enjoy it on himself and also had a direct line, while my boyfriend did not seem to have any feeling that he could determine (possibly why he also didn't understand that I do have feeling).

However...it isn't the direct line itself that does it. It is the whole "I can't live another moment without ripping your shirt off" that does it for me.

Mechanically zinging me just to hook that line up is not what it takes. That was what the guy who wasn't into bewbs tried to do when I asked for attention.

I don't want to link up to "down there" unless my breasts being truly devoured with lust by a man at the same time.

Otherwise, it just feels annoying. Like "tweak tweak, feel good?" Um, no.

But "oh my god I will NOT be held back from ravishing those puppies properly, right this instant, shirt be-gone!" along with rushing me and taking me into his arms and having his way with my breasts....THEN it feels good.


----------



## EllisRedding

Faithful Wife said:


> Oh I see.
> 
> Ok well, my ex-h did enjoy it on himself and also had a direct line, while my boyfriend did not seem to have any feeling that he could determine (possibly why he also didn't understand that I do have feeling).
> 
> However...it isn't the direct line itself that does it. It is the whole "I can't live another moment without ripping your shirt off" that does it for me.
> 
> Mechanically zinging me just to hook that line up is not what it takes. That was what the guy who wasn't into bewbs tried to do when I asked for attention.
> 
> I don't want to link up to "down there" unless my breasts being truly devoured with lust by a man at the same time.
> 
> Otherwise, it just feels annoying. Like "tweak tweak, feel good?" Um, no.
> 
> But "oh my god I will NOT be held back from ravishing those puppies properly, right this instant, shirt be-gone!" along with rushing me and taking me into his arms and having his way with my breasts....THEN it feels good.


I would say your assessment is actually very similar to my W.


----------



## Ynot

I love boobs. But within reason. not too small (pancakes) or gargantuan (melons) somewhere between lemons and grapefruits I guess. The more expressive the nipple the more I enjoy. Nipples are a completely different conversation however.


----------



## PigglyWiggly

:toast:



Ynot said:


> I love boobs. But within reason. not too small (pancakes) or gargantuan (melons) somewhere between lemons and grapefruits I guess. The more expressive the nipple the more I enjoy. Nipples are a completely different conversation however.


----------



## Mr. Nail

Ynot said:


> I love boobs. But within reason. not too small (pancakes) or gargantuan (melons) somewhere between lemons and grapefruits I guess. The more expressive the nipple the more I enjoy.* Nipples are a completely different conversation however.*


Huh?? everyone knows that without nipples Boobs would be pointless.


----------



## Ynot

Mr. Nail said:


> Huh?? everyone knows that without nipples Boobs would be pointless.


Yes but not all nipples make a point!


----------



## personofinterest

Down here we spell it Titty....

My hubby likes em. I'm glad he does. That's all I got to say


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson

The better question?

Who doesn't love titties?

I really really like'm. 

See, this is another huh? moment for me. It wouldn't dawn on me that any person wouldn't like tits.

I used to rub sun tan lotion on all my dates and even at the pool cover all areas. 

Now I'm thinking about tits.

Thanks a lot! 😎

I was kind of preplanning what guitars and equipment to take to church tonight as we're practicing an upcoming set.

But now I'm distracted a tit (whoops, a "bit").

😎😎😎


----------



## personofinterest

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> The better question?
> 
> Who doesn't love titties?
> 
> I really really like'm.
> 
> See, this is another huh? moment for me. It wouldn't dawn on me that any person wouldn't like tits.
> 
> I used to rub sun tan lotion on all my dates and even at the pool cover all areas.
> 
> Now I'm thinking about tits.
> 
> Thanks a lot! 😎
> 
> I was kind of preplanning what guitars and equipment to take to church tonight as we're practicing an upcoming set.
> 
> But now I'm distracted a tit (whoops, a "bit").
> 
> 😎😎😎


You said church and tits in the same post. lol

Apparently you have read Song of Solomon


----------



## 269370

EllisRedding said:


> At some point though she said that there is a direct line from her tiddies to down low, and once that line starts ringing there is no going back lol.



What happens if you dial the wrong number?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Faithful Wife

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> The better question?
> 
> Who doesn't love titties?
> 
> I really really like'm.
> 
> See, this is another huh? moment for me. It wouldn't dawn on me that any person wouldn't like tits.
> 
> I used to rub sun tan lotion on all my dates and even at the pool cover all areas.
> 
> Now I'm thinking about tits.
> 
> Thanks a lot! ��
> 
> I was kind of preplanning what guitars and equipment to take to church tonight as we're practicing an upcoming set.
> 
> But now I'm distracted a tit (whoops, a "bit").
> 
> ������



Guys vary widely in their preferences, but yet, most guys will tell us what "guys like".

There are a huge number of men who aren't that into boobs. They will say things like "boobs are nice and all, but ... (I like butts better, or boobs are just there for decoration, or meh, I could take 'em or leave 'em)". We have a few guys at TAM who have made such sentiments.

Meanwhile, a non-boob loving guy will also claim to know what "men" like and will tell you that "guys are like this and guys are like that". Meanwhile, I'm staring at him thinking "you don't even like boobs, yet you are telling me what guys like".

Men who like boobs will tell you all men love boobs.

Men are not really that aware, it seems, of how much variation there is in what men like and focus on. They tend to think "I like such and such and it sparks my manliest feelings, so this must be what other men are thinking and feeling, too".

Nope.

When I tried to explain to my non boob loving guy that a lot of guys certainly feel differently about boobs than he does, he just kinda laughed it off, like, oh they are just being dudes.

Um, NO. They are men who actually love boobs. You just have no clue why they say those things so you assume they are being goofs. And because our strip clubs here are fully nude, he just thinks that men are going to them for the kitty show. He has no idea that men actually also go to strip clubs to see bewbs.


----------



## personofinterest

Then you have guys like my husband who apparently love everything lol

Boobs, booty, eyes, lips, hair....and for some reason he has this "neck" thing....

I'm not complaining, but it makes me giggle. He says it's just me - that I'm just sexy EVERYWHERE.....

What time do I get off work again? 0 >


----------



## Blondilocks

Ellis, if you're going to say 'tiddy' then you also have to say 'tid'. If you're old enough to talk about them, you're old enough to know how to spell them. Get with the program, fella.


----------



## 269370

Blondilocks said:


> Ellis, if you're going to say 'tiddy' then you also have to say 'tid'. If you're old enough to talk about them, you're old enough to know how to spell them. Get with the program, fella.



I was going to reply, but I didn’t want to give away too many juicy tid bits...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EllisRedding

Blondilocks said:


> Ellis, if you're going to say 'tiddy' then you also have to say 'tid'. If you're old enough to talk about them, you're old enough to know how to spell them. Get with the program, fella.


Sounds like I should have just gone old school and called 'em breasts ... just trying to keep up with the youngins and their lingo ...


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson

personofinterest said:


> You said church and tits in the same post. lol
> 
> Apparently you have read Song of Solomon


I just thought about that, I guess I did 😎😎😎

But to my defense I don't have conflicts between church a d being a sexual person.

And yes I've read SOS many times. Much romance and passion there. 

😊😊😊


----------



## MJJEAN

EllisRedding said:


> So for the ladies here (and I guess feel free to throw your hats into the ring too dudes if that's your thing), how important is tiddy play as part of your overall sexual experience with your SO?


It is and isn't important. I like boob play and can orgasm from boob play, but DH isn't much of a boob guy, he's a leg man and butt, so... :frown2: 

The sex is still amazing, but the boobies can feel a bit neglected at times.



Faithful Wife said:


> Yes, there is a direct line.
> 
> But for me, I don't want them played with unless he wants to just because he is into them.
> 
> I had a man who wasn't that into boobs in general once say to me, after I was asking him for more attention in that area "well, there has to be something in it for me". Meaning, that just touching them, although it would be pleasurable to me, it was "nothing" for him.
> 
> I told him he no longer had to worry about it, and never let him touch my breasts again. He barely noticed.


See, even though DH isn't a boob guy, he likes my response to boob play. That's the "what's in it for him" when he does decide to give the chest puppies attention.



EllisRedding said:


> Sounds like I should have just gone old school and called 'em breasts ... just trying to keep up with the youngins and their lingo ...


Back when I was a young-ish gamer in the early '00's we called them bewbs. It was a good thing if your bewbs got wtfpwned by your SO.


----------



## PigglyWiggly

personofinterest said:


> Then you have guys like *my husband who apparently love everything* lol
> 
> Boobs, booty, eyes, lips, hair....and for some reason he has this "neck" thing....
> 
> I'm not complaining, but it makes me giggle. He says it's just me - that I'm just sexy EVERYWHERE.....
> 
> What time do I get off work again? 0 >


With my own anecdotal experience, that indicates he is in love with you and really digs you.


----------



## Rejectedliver

What is a tiddy ?


----------



## StarFires

I don't care if mine are never touched LOL. I guess my line got cut somewhere during gestation. What I do require is that they get equal attention. Don't play with one and neglect the other, but I don't think that has much to do with pleasure or the sexual aspect. I think it's just a quirk, like if I step on one sidewalk crack, I have to step on one with the other foot too. Yes, I know I'm weird and slightly OCD.

I had a boyfriend who loved for me to play with his, and he'd ask for hickies all over his chest and nipples. It's strange though that he never touched mine. He wasn't a selfish lover, but he was selfish in all other aspects of his life, so maybe that had something to do with it. IDK


----------



## CharlieParker

StarFires said:


> Don't play with one and neglect the other


We are also very pro equal opportunity too. Although with age and gravity's toll it seems more difficult than it used to be.


----------



## 269370

MJJEAN said:


> It is and isn't important. I like boob play and can orgasm from boob play, but DH isn't much of a boob guy, he's a leg man and butt, so... :frown2:
> 
> The sex is still amazing, but the boobies can feel a bit neglected at times.
> 
> 
> 
> See, even though DH isn't a boob guy, he likes my response to boob play. That's the "what's in it for him" when he does decide to give the chest puppies attention.



Yes I mean there isn’t a ton of things you can do with boobies. It’s mainly soft tissue to drown your face in or other parts (if they are big enough) or nipple play, to ‘tune into’ the right station...
Whereas thighs, ass and everything between legs has limitless possibilities.
Plus I don’t want to come across as a toddler who just stopped nursing and is showing milk withdrawal symptoms...

Is it more about the need to feel adored/paid attention to rather than actual serious boob action for the women who miss it?

I love wife’s petite titties and pointy nipples and they are never excluded in foreplay or during sex but can’t say I spend any unusual amount of time on just them and can’t really say that she would want me to (she would tell me).

Right. There was my contribution to humanity. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PigglyWiggly

inmyprime said:


> Yes I mean there isn’t a ton of things you can do with boobies. It’s mainly soft tissue to drown your face in or other parts (if they are big enough) or nipple play, to ‘tune into’ the right station...
> Whereas thighs, ass and everything between legs has limitless possibilities.
> Plus I don’t want to come across as a toddler who just stopped nursing and is showing milk withdrawal symptoms...
> 
> Is it more about the need to feel adored/paid attention to rather than actual serious boob action for the women who miss it?
> 
> I* love wife’s petite titties and pointy nipples* and they are never excluded in foreplay or during sex but can’t say I spend any unusual amount of time on just them and can’t really say that she would want me to (she would tell me).
> 
> Right. There was my contribution to humanity.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti

In general, it seemed my wife could take it or leave it. Hers are pretty sensitive; not a total no fly zone, but definitely a tread lightly zone. 

I've always been a big fan, enjoy them when I can, and try not to abuse the privilege. But like Mr. POI, I really like it all. I don't think any one part holds sway over all the others. Sometimes, I try to cover _all_ the bases and others I may be zeroed in on one area or another, hopefully she's in sync as well. 

But one evening, not so long ago, a strange thing happened. We had just gone lights out and I suddenly felt an overwhelming compulsion to grab a handful of boob. I just wanted to fondle, play, massage and just in general have a good time with her rack. I didn't specifically want sex; I wasn't doing this as an overture to intimacy, a seduction, or as any kind of foreplay. I just wanted to play with boobs for the sake of playing with boobs. 

After about ten minutes of ardent hand-boob worshiping, her perfectly still and both of us silent, she pulled me over on top of her with a force I didn't know she had, used her hand to make sure I was ready and hauled me in. 

The whole thing was so ironic on many levels. But irony often implies some form of negativity, and this whole event was entirely, stunningly positive.


----------



## 269370

Rocky Mountain Yeti said:


> I've always been a big fan, enjoy them when I can, and try not to abuse the privilege.



Is that the Tittay Privilege? I can’t keep up with all the privileges...white privilege, male privilege, tittay privilege...
We are so blessed aren’t we. Makes one partly ashamed of all the privileges. and partly horny. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 269370

Rocky Mountain Yeti said:


> After about ten minutes of ardent hand-boob worshiping, her perfectly still and both of us silent, she pulled me over on top of her with a force I didn't know she had, used her hand to make sure I was ready and hauled me in.



Yeah often happens here too. I don’t know what kind of message you get out of it but to me, it screams ‘stop fondling me like a hungry baby and **** me like a toxically masculine man already!’





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MAJDEATH

A thread about boobs, yeah! All I know for sure is: if you sleep with a lady with big boobs, you never need a pillow. Unfortunately my W decided to get a breast reduction while I was deployed, so I came home to a smaller homecoming than I remembered.


----------



## uhtred

Presumably he didn't pay yours much attention because he knew it didn't do anything for you. 



StarFires said:


> I don't care if mine are never touched LOL. I guess my line got cut somewhere during gestation. What I do require is that they get equal attention. Don't play with one and neglect the other, but I don't think that has much to do with pleasure or the sexual aspect. I think it's just a quirk, like if I step on one sidewalk crack, I have to step on one with the other foot too. Yes, I know I'm weird and slightly OCD.
> 
> I had a boyfriend who loved for me to play with his, and he'd ask for hickies all over his chest and nipples. It's strange though that he never touched mine. He wasn't a selfish lover, but he was selfish in all other aspects of his life, so maybe that had something to do with it. IDK


----------



## personofinterest

I agree about "equal attention" thing. Then again, I try to chew the same number of times on each side too. It's some weird symmetry thing.

There used to be certain times of the month they were a no-go though. PAIN.


----------



## 269370

Anyone else thinks there is a niche market business opportunity? 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lucy999

Yes please to titty play. Direct line to down south. I'll slip off the bed if I'm not careful. Husband is a painnnfullly slow learner but he's getting there with this.

I got a breast reduction way back in the 90s. Sensation is still the same. I got lucky.


----------



## StarFires

uhtred said:


> Presumably he didn't pay yours much attention because he knew it didn't do anything for you.


I declare it never fails to happen. Did my saying "he never touched mine" in this light-hearted and fun thread really have to turn into my comment about his selfishness being corrected and explained by changing and redefining my words to "he didn't pay yours much attention"? That he couldn't possibly have known what it meant to me since "he never touched mine" had to be translated as him being the wisest and most sensible man out of all of human nature, and this woman is too stupid to presume him the all-knowing god that he obviously was.

Good grief.


----------



## Faithful Wife

StarFires said:


> I declare it never fails to happen. Did my saying "he never touched mine" in this light-hearted and fun thread really have to turn into my comment about his selfishness being corrected and explained by changing and redefining my words to "he didn't pay yours much attention"? That he couldn't possibly have known what it meant to me since "he never touched mine" had to be translated as him being the wisest and most sensible man out of all of human nature, and this woman is too stupid to presume him the all-knowing god that he obviously was.
> 
> Good grief.


I'm not really sure what you just said...but I don't think you read @uhtred's message the right way.


----------



## uhtred

I thought you had just indicated that you didn't enjoy having yours touched so was just mentioning that maybe he knew that and that's why he didn't reciprocate that way. Nothing more implied.



StarFires said:


> I declare it never fails to happen. Did my saying "he never touched mine" in this light-hearted and fun thread really have to turn into my comment about his selfishness being corrected and explained by changing and redefining my words to "he didn't pay yours much attention"? That he couldn't possibly have known what it meant to me since "he never touched mine" had to be translated as him being the wisest and most sensible man out of all of human nature, and this woman is too stupid to presume him the all-knowing god that he obviously was.
> 
> Good grief.


----------



## StarFires

Faithful Wife said:


> I'm not really sure what you just said...but I don't think you read @uhtred's message the right way.


I read it as it is, him changing my words to serve as proof that I needed to be corrected, then explaining to me why I shouldn't have said what I did to show I must be mistaken about ex-boyfriend's selfishness since I'm incapable of logical deduction.

View My Video


----------



## Faithful Wife

StarFires said:


> I read it as it is, him changing my words to serve as proof that I needed to be corrected, then explaining to me why I shouldn't have said what I did to show I must be mistaken about ex-boyfriend's selfishness since I'm incapable of logical deduction.
> 
> View My Video


Uhtred is one of our more calm and polite members. He doesn’t say things like that. Hes super chill and always cordial.


----------



## uhtred

Thank you. (though if only you knew me in real life..... )

But you are right that I didn't intend to offend - it was just a random comment on on what seemed a pretty harmless thread, no great thought went into it or how it might be taken some other way. 





Faithful Wife said:


> Uhtred is one of our more calm and polite members. He doesn’t say things like that. Hes super chill and always cordial.


----------



## StarFires

Faithful Wife and Uhtred, I don't think he meant any harm. My point is that is the kind of thing people do, but it's disrespectful because he didn't know better than I did. If I indicated to the guy in any way that I didn't like it, I'm capable of deducing his reason for not doing it was that I didn't like it. But that wasn't the case because I didn't say he seldom touched them or didn't do it much. I said he never touched them, so he had no way of finding out how I felt about it. Nobody needs to be corrected by someone's imagination of circumstances other than those that I stated. 

It's hard for me to apologize for mentioning it because it did happen, though I'm fully convinced he meant no harm. It's just that it's not okay to assume a person needs correcting over something they didn't say or assuming they couldn't figure it out if they did say it. I think the video in the link I posted says it better and shows how disrespectful it is.


----------



## Betrayedone

StarFires said:


> Faithful Wife and Uhtred, I don't think he meant any harm. My point is that is the kind of thing people do, but it's disrespectful because he didn't know better than I did. If I indicated to the guy in any way that I didn't like it, I'm capable of deducing his reason for not doing it was that I didn't like it. But that wasn't the case because I didn't say he seldom touched them or didn't do it much. I said he never touched them, so he had no way of finding out how I felt about it. Nobody needs to be corrected by someone's imagination of circumstances other than those that I stated.
> 
> It's hard for me to apologize for mentioning it because it did happen, though I'm fully convinced he meant no harm. It's just that it's not okay to assume a person needs correcting over something they didn't say or assuming they couldn't figure it out if they did say it. I think the video in the link I posted says it better and shows how disrespectful it is.


What 'chu talkin' 'bout Willis???


----------



## 269370

StarFires said:


> I said he never touched them, so he had no way of finding out how I felt about it. Nobody needs to be corrected by someone's imagination of circumstances other than those that I stated.



It’s very difficult not to engage one’s imagination when someone talks about touching boobies. Have mercy with us 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StarFires

inmyprime said:


> It’s very difficult not to engage one’s imagination when someone talks about touching boobies. Have mercy with us


All is well, Inmyprime, and water under the bridge. Easy to forget the visual prompting such a subject may induce.


----------



## Handy

Well, mostly what I heard growing up was women didn't like guys playing with boobs. I guess I missed out on some give and take pleasure episodes.

What I did hear was some unknown number of D cup women, thought that is all or mostly what the guys thought of her (body wise) and weren't interested in her as a person. 

The A cup women were so self conscious about their boobs in a negative way, they didn't want anyone to touch them. Again I missed out and so did any hypothetical she.

A woman orgasming with breast-nipple play, I wish I knew that 50 years ago. Fundamental religion sure had it mostly wrong and I bought it hook, line and sinker for a little while, but no more.

I learned a lot since getting the internet. 

Well it is time to take my Geritol and go to bed. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Geritol


----------



## JustTheWife

I'm between a C and a D and i'm very petite so guys have always given them a lot of attention. My husband doesn't care about them though. I was always uncomfortable that they were too much of a defining characteristic but it's just weird that he doesn't care about them at all. To answer the original question, yes having them touched in the right way does get me excited.


----------



## Faithful Wife

JustTheWife said:


> I'm between a C and a D and i'm very petite so guys have always given them a lot of attention. My husband doesn't care about them though. I was always uncomfortable that they were too much of a defining characteristic but it's just weird that he doesn't care about them at all. To answer the original question, yes having them touched in the right way does get me excited.


Thanks for sharing this, it’s something some people don’t know.

There are a significant number of men who just don’t care about them. And then this other population of boob men who don’t seem to know the non boob men exist.

And the non boob men seem to think that boob men are just “clowning around”. They don’t seem to realize that they are not clowning, they actually love boobs.

The difference between these types of guys are night and day. I haven’t really found many guys who are in the middle. It’s either a real boob lover, or he basically doesn’t notice them.

I have had a boob lover ask me to just take off my shirt and let him get off on them or just by looking at them.

I’ve offered the same to a non boob man and he said “how would that get me off?”

Being a boob man doesn’t stop you from also being an everything else man. My ex h was one of those. There was no part of my body that lacked attention. But the bewbs were precious in their own way.

Whereas, a non boob man could love every other part of my body, sure that’s great. But if he doesn’t also love my boobs it’s like, meh. He’s ignoring the most intimate and deep connection to my femininity and lust. He may think that energy only comes from the places he is more interested in, like everything below my waist. Which is only because that’s the only part of me he has explored with genuine desire. Had he had genuine desire for my breasts, he would have seen so much more of me.

Of course both a boob and non boob man can be into my mind and can spark me to life that way. And my non boob man was very good at assessing my mind and engaging it. However, he could not access the part of my mind that would have gone into overdrive with fantasy talk about my breasts, for example. That was not in his vocabulary. But it was in mine, and he missed out on that.

I’ve tried to teach, guide, ask, show, and explain to non boob men what I would like. They can’t really do it, because it would require genuine desire that they don’t have.

I really watch for this type of compatibility in a new partner now. It’s not something I’m willing to compromise on. And the guys who are non boob guys, I hope they just find women who also don’t want that kind of attention or don’t need it. There are good matches like that.


----------



## MAJDEATH

JustTheWife said:


> *I'm between a C and a D and i'm very petite so guys have always given them a lot of attention.* My husband doesn't care about them though. I was always uncomfortable that they were too much of a defining characteristic but it's just weird that he doesn't care about them at all. To answer the original question, yes having them touched in the right way does get me excited.


My W has said the same thing about her time as a young teenager. Boys wanted to be around her because of her big boobs and she tried to transition that into sharing personalities/interests and doing fun activities together. But more often than not they just wanted to play with/look at her boobs.


----------



## aine

My H loves my bewbs, they both have names


----------



## Mr.Married

aine said:


> My H loves my bewbs, they both have names


Oh come on...don't be shy. Give them to us >


----------



## JustTheWife

MAJDEATH said:


> My W has said the same thing about her time as a young teenager. Boys wanted to be around her because of her big boobs and she tried to transition that into sharing personalities/interests and doing fun activities together. But more often than not they just wanted to play with/look at her boobs.


Yeah I became self conscious of them early on. My nipples are pretty big too and stick out a lot. I hated them - i just wanted b00bs that nobody would notice. The amount of stress that i had over this was huge! Boys had no problem pointing out when they were pointing out! A couple of years ago a boss told me that I was too short to be a model but that I would make a good stripper because of my big b00bs.

It's not like they are huge or anything, it's just that when you are short, they are more noticeable in proportion to the rest of the body and you look like you are all b00bs


----------



## 269370

JustTheWife said:


> A couple of years ago a boss told me that I was too short to be a model but that I would make a good stripper because of my big b00bs.



That’s....not actually ok for a boss to speak like that. Actually for anyone.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JustTheWife

inmyprime said:


> That’s....not actually ok for a boss to speak like that. Actually for anyone.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes. Words can't describe how I felt from that. It was a fairly new job and I was so happy to be part of the team and everyone seemed so nice. I just wanted to do a good job there and to get along with everyone. And then this happened.


----------



## BecauseICan

Absolutely yes! It's the surefire way to get anything you want every time.


----------



## Randy2

I am definitely a boob man, and also a big fan of all of women's bodies, in various sizes and shapes. I have often been entranced by boobs, pretzelled visually and emotionally by moving nipples in T-shirts..., and often self-conscious about being "caught" watching. Much time spent behind a locked bedroom door in my teenage years 5 decades ago with the Sears catalog bra pages . Now I can laugh about it, though still a bit self-conscious about spending too much time mouth-on-wifes-breast, and she's not yet able to say when enough is enough...or not enough. 

I have wondered, ladies, how many seconds of gazing becomes unwanted gawking?
Have you ever found a man looking at your breasts and somehow thanked him visually for his attention ?
And why, oh why, if women don't want men gazing, do I see so many colors and designs of bras when I walk through a women's clothing department?


----------



## BecauseICan

Randy2 said:


> I am definitely a boob man, and also a big fan of all of women's bodies, in various sizes and shapes. I have often been entranced by boobs, pretzelled visually and emotionally by moving nipples in T-shirts..., and often self-conscious about being "caught" watching. Much time spent behind a locked bedroom door in my teenage years 5 decades ago with the Sears catalog bra pages . Now I can laugh about it, though still a bit self-conscious about spending too much time mouth-on-wifes-breast, and she's not yet able to say when enough is enough...or not enough.
> 
> I have wondered, ladies, how many seconds of gazing becomes unwanted gawking?
> Have you ever found a man looking at your breasts and somehow thanked him visually for his attention ?
> And why, oh why, if women don't want men gazing, do I see so many colors and designs of bras when I walk through a women's clothing department?


If it's my guy he can stare all he wants. The more the better. Others, well, I don't have a lot to look at so it's not an issue. As for bras, they're overrated. But I don't go braless for attention, I just don't like them.


----------



## jlg07

My son always thought I was a boob man (and yeah, I sort of am, but...). I told him that if I am attracted to the WOMAN (as in, the PERSON), then there will ALWAYS be a physical part(s) that I will find attractive.
She can have small boobs -- usually means she has a spectacular butt. She may be heavy, which means she usually has great curves, etc..

I LOVE my wifes' boobs, but to her, they do NOT lead a direct link to the lower regions. She lets me play because I like to, not because it does anything in particular for her. She says it feels "nice" but it doesn't start any fires for sure. She has always been like that (shame too, she has GREAT boobs!). It's ok -- LOTS of other great places that DO light the fire, so .... .


----------



## EllisRedding

Funny enough, and part of why I started this thread, a few weeks ago my W and I were laying together going to bed (I was the poppa spoon lol). I wasn't looking to start anything as we were both tired, but was a little restless so I was playing with her boobs. I know she likes boob play and I can easily tell when it gets to the point where the signal goes to her lower half. Eventually, I stopped as I had worked out my restlessness and was falling asleep, she seemed like she was asleep as well, no harm. Two minutes later she rolls over out of nowhere (I thought she was out cold), all worked up. That is when she explained to me that she had gotten past the point of no return, the line had been rung, and there was no way she was falling to sleep, so even though I had stopped I had to get back to work and finish what I started lol. I even asked her why since she didn't give the usual signals, and she said she was trying extra hard to hide it, thinking if she did she would just fall asleep!


----------



## Handy

* FaithfulWife
I’ve tried to teach, guide, ask, show, and explain to non boob men what I would like. They can’t really do it, because it would require genuine desire that they don’t have.*

OK, I am the type of person that has desire but but heard way too many stories that most women don't like their breasts played with. Yes that is "old school" as I am from the old school era.

My point is some guys might like boob play but might be too reserved to really act on their internal feelings for fear of being too forward and possibly rejected in some way OR not wanting to impose on a woman. I tended to be the type to not impose on someone else.

I changed my intellectual mind to do it, what ever "IT" is but my old conscious keeps telling me to don't step over some verbal, heavily reinforced stereotype so called 1950/1960 social norms. OH, how times have changed. I sometimes wish I had a do-over button to push and lose some of the old hang-ups.


----------

